# Holidays this weekend



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey,

Quick question, are the shops open on Saturday?? Or is it a holiday right through until Monday??

Cheers

Cal


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

calum700 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Quick question, are the shops open on Saturday?? Or is it a holiday right through until Monday??
> 
> ...



Well, around here they tend to be open on Saturday.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Saturday is not a holiday. Monday might be though. Here schools are closed on Monday, but I'm working.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Everything open on Saturday here and on Monday. It's not a holiday here on Monday and the schools are all open again.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm confused. 'Round here ALL schools are closed for Easter - two weeks. Surely you recognise Easter as well where you are?


Anyway, shops open Saturday and some are even open Easter Monday.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Everything open on Saturday here and on Monday. It's not a holiday here on Monday and the schools are all open again.


are you serious??

the schools here only just closed yesterday & go back on 17th 

edit - I just looked at this http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/educacion/portal/com/bin/Delegaciones/Malaga/NORMATIVA/20110614_DELEcalendario2011_12/1308052208448_calendario.pdf

it seems that IS the case - I'm amazed tbh, but looking at some of the other regions it seems fairly normal


----------



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cheers for the info! Looks like it'll be shops for me tomorrow.......sigh


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is no "Easter Monday" here. The official public holidays are Thursday and Friday of Easter Week.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> are you serious??
> 
> the schools here only just closed yesterday & go back on 17th
> 
> ...


It just goes to show, you can never say* in Spain* they/ they don't/ they have/ they don't have/ it is/ it isn't/ everybody/ nobody...
because it just *isn't* true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PS If you Google Dias Festivos + your locality you'll find a list of local holidays, but schools may take off extra odd days and the shops are a world unto their own, so it may not help much. Also looking on your local town hall site you'll most likely find info about local holidays and school days (lectivo or no lectivo).
There are 12 national holidays a year and 2 picked by the local authorities, which may or may not coincide with other major holidays ie San Jose, father's day, may or may not be a national holiday depending on the year.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The English supermarket in Oliva is open all day today and all day Monday .... very handy if you want some Tetly Tea Bags


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Here kids have been off all Easter week and back to school Monday, but then for summer they are off from about 3rd week of June through to about the second week of September thus avoiding the hottest period (provided the weather is operating on the same schedule.

Shops open MTW of Easter week + village shops Thurs am only (Lidl and Mercadona both closed all day) Friday all closed, then as normal from Saturday onwards.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I'm confused. 'Round here ALL schools are closed for Easter - two weeks. Surely you recognise Easter as well where you are?
> 
> 
> Anyway, shops open Saturday and some are even open Easter Monday.


2 weeks is unusual in Spain - in fact I've never heard of 2 weeks at Easter in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 2 weeks is unusual in Spain - in fact I've never heard of 2 weeks at Easter in Spain


mine don't get 2 weeks - snikpoh's come under Valencia too, so I'm sure his don't really either - maybe it just feels that way 

their first day off was Thursday 5th & they go back on Tues 17th - so it's close to 2 weeks to be fair


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> mine don't get 2 weeks - snikpoh's come under Valencia too, so I'm sure his don't really either - maybe it just feels that way
> 
> their first day off was Thursday 5th & they go back on Tues 17th - so it's close to 2 weeks to be fair


Yes, I suppose you're right - 2 days shy of two weeks in some places


----------

